# Branson Summer Rally - Compton Ridge - 7/30 Thru 8/2



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

We are going to be in Branson the night of 7/30/09 and are planning on staying through 8/2/09.

If anyone would like to join us that would be great. We are working with Compton Ridge to give us room as a group for 10 rigs.

Please call them and let them know you are with the 'Outbackers' Group.

I am sure that Doug will post the disclaimer on this post, but just in case...

Please keep in mind that this is not an offically santioned activity and is just merely a group of folks getting togther to share some time.

Contact info for the campground:

Compton Ridge Campground
5040 State Highway 265
Branson, MO 65616-6141
(417) 338-2911
www.comptonridge.com

Hope to see lots of you there!

Paul and Jana


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we were in Branson on 4th of July one year and I have never forgotten how the heat+humidity killed me







Swore I'd never go back in summer and so far I haven't


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we were in Branson on 4th of July one year and I have never forgotten how the heat+humidity killed me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is bad...but I guess like all the weather patterns, you get used to it. Some summers are really bad, so far this year we have been very lucky.

When it's really bad, I just find a shady spot, cool beverage and say 'Isn't is just too hot to do anything except lay around?' and everyone tends to agree! Strange isn't it!!









Same comment can work when it's too cold, too nice, too rainy...well you get the idea!









Paul


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MO7Bs said:


> we were in Branson on 4th of July one year and I have never forgotten how the heat+humidity killed me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is bad...but I guess like all the weather patterns, you get used to it. Some summers are really bad, so far this year we have been very lucky.

When it's really bad, I just find a shady spot, cool beverage and say 'Isn't is just too hot to do anything except lay around?' and everyone tends to agree! Strange isn't it!!









Same comment can work when it's too cold, too nice, too rainy...well you get the idea!









Paul
[/quote]
Coming from dry heat, I really wuss out in humidity!








We are currently in Florence, Oregon and listening to the rain on the roof, it MUST stop, we have things to do! We want to go ride the Buggy's on the sand dunes today


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are currently in Florence, Oregon and listening to the rain on the roof, it MUST stop, we have things to do! We want to go ride the Buggy's on the sand dunes today


Dry up here in Spokane....


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

The way I look at it, theres aways something about the weather where ever your at your not going to be satisfied with. Adapt and over come







. As for Branson we are there, getting the reservations this week







. See ya there.

David


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are currently in Florence, Oregon and listening to the rain on the roof, it MUST stop, we have things to do! We want to go ride the Buggy's on the sand dunes today


 Dry up here in Spokane....







[/quote]
When r u leaving Spokane?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

If you called and had any reservation issues, they should now be resolved.

Paul


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Reservation is made & looking forward to being there.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Reservation is made & looking forward to being there.


AWESOME! I know several others expressed serious interest. It will be a lot of fun. The campground was recommended by a fellow outbacker.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wanted to bring this up...hoping to see a few more folks there.

I will need to release any unoccupied 'outbackers' sites next week.

Hope to see you there!!

Paul


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

MO7Bs said:


> Just wanted to bring this up...hoping to see a few more folks there.
> 
> I will need to release any unoccupied 'outbackers' sites next week.
> 
> ...


We're really working on making this happen. Should know in just a few days...
Jeff


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

ARzark said:


> Just wanted to bring this up...hoping to see a few more folks there.
> 
> I will need to release any unoccupied 'outbackers' sites next week.
> 
> ...


We're really working on making this happen. Should know in just a few days...
Jeff
[/quote]

Did ya make it? They still have sites, just not saved for us. Anyone is welcome, I think we have a couple of SOB's coming down from the Joplin area too. The more the merrier!! (sp?)

Paul


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Paul...are we having a potluck one night or just playing things by ear? The DW was heading to town to get supplies for next week.

David


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Hey Paul...are we having a potluck one night or just playing things by ear? The DW was heading to town to get supplies for next week.
> 
> David


David,

Not sure exactly how many are gonna show up. We will need to play it by ear.

No matter what we are gonna have a great time.

When are you planning on being there?

Paul


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

We're planing on leaveing the house early thursday morning. It's a couple hour drive from here, my thinking would like to be there before noon . Got's to start the long weekend early don't get very many









David


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm manuvering to take all day Thursday off. Shouldn't be too hard, since my new boss already told me to take a day or two off this week since I'm working about 15 days straight!!

Looking forward to meeting you, your family and anyone else who shows up.

Paul


----------

